# Weekly Competition 2021-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F U' R2 F' R' U R' U F'
*2. *U R' F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R
*3. *R' U F2 R U R U' R2 F U' R
*4. *R' U F' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R2
*5. *U2 R U' R2 U2 F U' R' F R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 L' B L R2 U' L' D R F2
*2. *L2 F2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 F' L' D L' D' R' D' U' B F'
*3. *F' D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F' L2 R' B' L2 B' R' D2
*4. *R U2 F R' D L2 F2 L U2 B D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U
*5. *D' R' U' F' B R B' L' B2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 F' L' B2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B D2 B U2 B' R2 F' D' F2 U L U' R2 U R2 B R' D Uw2 L' B' R' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 L Uw2 F U2 R L Uw' D B' Uw2 L Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 B' R
*2. *L' B U2 F2 D2 B L2 F D2 F' R2 L B' U' L2 D2 F D' F2 U2 Rw2 B' D' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 Rw' F Uw2 R Fw R' B2 Rw' D Fw' Rw2
*3. *B' U2 L2 B R U F' R F2 U R2 U' F2 U' D' R2 L2 U' R U2 Rw2 D2 F R2 Uw2 U2 F D Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' R F D' Fw' Uw' Fw' B2 F' L' Fw'
*4. *F U2 L2 B D' L' B D2 U R' B2 R2 B' D2 F U2 R2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 R' D' F2 L U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D L2 Fw' R B2 U2 R2 Fw2 R Uw B' Rw' Uw2 F2 R'
*5. *L B D R' U F2 B' R D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F L2 F2 L Fw2 Rw2 F2 L D2 Fw2 D2 R D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' U2 R2 L' Fw' D' Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw F Rw2 D

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Bw2 Rw Dw R2 Rw F2 U' Uw2 F2 D' Lw2 U' Dw' R2 Dw' Bw2 B R Bw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw U2 B' F' Fw' L' R2 B' U Fw Lw D R Lw L2 Dw2 D2 Bw Fw2 Dw B' Lw' Dw' L Lw2 Dw L U2 Dw' Fw Rw' Lw' Fw
*2. *U Bw2 R' Fw Dw L' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D Uw2 Dw2 L Uw' Bw2 Rw L' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 U Lw' Uw' D Rw2 Bw Fw2 Dw' U' Lw' R Fw' L Fw2 F D2 L Fw2 U2 L' Lw Rw' Dw Uw2 B L2 F2 R L Uw Bw L2 R' D2 Fw' Dw Rw B' Dw2
*3. *B L2 Fw2 L2 D' U' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw Bw R' B2 Dw2 Lw D2 Rw Bw D2 U2 Bw' U Bw' Uw2 D2 Dw' U' B' U' Uw' Dw F Rw' Bw' R2 Fw Dw' L' Uw Fw' R2 Rw L' U2 Lw U' Rw' L2 Fw2 D2 Rw' B' Rw Lw' Bw' L2 Dw' Lw' Dw F'
*4. *Rw R Lw' B' Dw F2 Dw' Lw' F2 Uw' B2 Lw U Bw' F R Rw2 Fw Lw Rw2 L R2 Fw' R U2 D B' U' L2 Fw B Bw' Dw D' U2 L Fw2 Lw' D2 U2 Dw2 L Bw Dw2 D2 Uw Rw' R' Dw2 R' B Uw Fw2 Lw' R F Rw' B Fw F'
*5. *Uw L' Fw' R' Bw Uw F' Rw B' Bw' Rw D U L' F2 Fw' L2 Lw' U2 R Uw2 B' U2 Lw2 Dw' D2 F' L2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw D F2 Dw R' Fw' Uw U' Bw' Uw' B2 Lw' Uw F2 Rw' L' Bw' Rw D Bw R' Rw Dw B Fw' F2 D' Dw L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw 3Rw' R Bw2 R' Fw Uw D B2 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw2 Fw' D 3Rw' B 3Uw' 3Fw' R2 L Bw2 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 U2 R2 3Rw D' Dw Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw B2 Dw R' D Bw F' Uw' R' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Lw L2 U2 D 3Fw' L Rw Fw2 3Uw Fw2 L' D 3Fw D R B' Rw 3Fw L2 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 Bw' L2 3Fw' L 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw'
*2. *Bw2 L' Dw L' R' Lw' Rw2 F' D' F2 3Fw2 Dw' F' 3Rw2 D' 3Fw' Uw2 B' 3Uw Uw F' Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 B' Lw2 3Rw' U2 3Uw 3Rw U Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' L2 Dw F2 Rw' Dw Lw' D' 3Fw Fw2 L' D Dw 3Rw D F' 3Uw' Uw Dw' Rw Uw U' Dw' B' 3Uw F2 U' Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw L2 Lw Fw' 3Uw D F' U Dw' Fw L Fw U R2 Lw' Rw Uw2
*3. *Fw2 3Uw' Dw Lw2 B Rw' Dw2 B2 L' Rw 3Uw D2 Rw' 3Rw2 D 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw' L' 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw Lw R Dw' Uw' F' 3Fw' L' 3Uw D Lw' Bw' R2 Fw' R2 3Fw2 U' L Lw2 R' Bw' 3Fw' U 3Rw' Fw2 F L' F U' Bw 3Uw Uw U' Bw L' Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw' B2 R' Rw2 B2 Lw' 3Rw Dw2 Lw2 B R' 3Fw Fw' 3Uw Dw Bw2 Rw
*4. *3Uw Uw2 L2 B2 Lw 3Rw' Dw2 U' R' Fw' 3Fw R' Bw B' Uw2 U' 3Fw D' Fw D2 B' F' Rw2 Fw' B F' L' Fw U' B Bw Lw2 3Rw2 U D Fw2 R2 U' 3Uw' Lw U' 3Rw Rw2 D2 3Uw' Lw B Rw' Bw2 L' U Dw' B 3Fw Bw' 3Rw Rw' L U2 Uw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 3Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw Lw2 3Fw Dw2 Bw 3Rw L Bw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 D' Rw
*5. *D Rw2 F2 Fw2 Dw Bw Dw2 3Fw2 D F2 3Rw' U' Lw2 B2 D' Lw2 Dw 3Fw Rw L U Lw2 Rw D2 Lw Rw U2 Uw2 3Rw' L' Lw' D2 Rw 3Rw' R B2 Dw2 Rw' D Bw' Fw2 Rw' R Lw 3Rw F Lw2 3Rw Uw Lw' D U2 Uw2 L2 Uw R Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw U D L2 3Fw' Rw' L B' L2 D2 U2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw Bw2 Fw' U2 3Uw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Rw B2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' L2 Bw Rw' Lw 3Rw 3Uw' R 3Uw' Dw' D' F' D 3Lw' U2 Bw' L Rw' Uw' 3Uw' 3Dw' Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw' D' B' U2 R B F2 Fw' 3Dw' L F Rw2 3Dw Lw2 3Lw L2 3Rw2 F2 U' 3Uw2 Lw2 R L' 3Uw D 3Dw2 Uw Lw2 R L 3Fw2 3Dw B2 3Fw2 D' 3Lw R' D2 Dw 3Lw' B2 D' 3Fw' L' 3Lw' R2 Rw Dw 3Dw2 L2 U Lw2 R' F Bw B2 3Uw' L' D' Dw' Rw' F2 Rw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 U 3Lw R 3Rw F2
*2. *F' 3Lw F2 U' Bw2 U Rw U' R' 3Dw' F 3Lw' L2 3Fw2 3Rw' L 3Uw2 U L' Dw' Uw' L2 Rw2 3Rw Bw2 Dw' Fw Dw' 3Bw B R F2 R Bw2 3Rw U2 Bw' Lw' 3Rw' Rw D2 3Rw2 Fw' R' F 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Uw Dw U' L2 Uw' 3Fw2 L' Uw' R' 3Lw2 Bw 3Bw2 3Rw' R2 U2 D2 3Dw F R2 3Lw B F2 Bw Lw 3Fw' Dw 3Dw L' Uw B' U L' 3Uw2 U2 Rw' Lw Uw' 3Dw2 L 3Fw2 L2 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw' Rw L' Fw L2 D Bw2 Dw' Lw2
*3. *L' Bw' U2 3Bw' L2 3Rw' Dw2 3Bw' F' 3Uw' D' Uw2 Rw2 3Bw' Rw' B' L2 3Bw' B' U' L2 Bw2 3Dw R Dw 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw' Lw 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw L' Fw 3Dw2 L 3Fw U' 3Fw B Lw R Fw Dw' Rw2 F' Bw2 D B' Rw2 R Fw2 F 3Dw' Bw' 3Dw Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 Bw2 U D2 Lw2 D Uw' Rw 3Uw2 3Fw' B Uw' Rw2 3Rw2 F Uw 3Fw' U2 3Fw' Dw L' 3Dw R2 Lw2 B 3Bw R' 3Fw' L' R' 3Rw Lw Dw2 Lw' D Bw' 3Rw Dw F Rw' F
*4. *3Rw' F' L' Bw' F' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Dw' 3Uw R2 3Bw L2 3Fw' 3Bw' R 3Uw2 D Dw' Lw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw' B' 3Rw R2 B2 F D' 3Dw2 Bw B 3Dw2 Rw2 3Rw' Uw' F R B2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Dw L' 3Dw' F' L' 3Uw2 R F' Dw' Rw2 Dw Rw U2 3Lw 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw 3Uw' L' D' 3Dw F' 3Bw Uw Bw2 3Dw' F' Uw' U2 R U' Fw' B2 Bw Rw2 Lw' U2 D 3Lw 3Bw Bw Uw 3Bw' B2 3Lw' 3Fw' F2 Dw Lw2 R' B' 3Bw Fw'
*5. *B Lw2 Dw2 3Lw' Uw Lw 3Lw Bw2 U2 Uw 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw Rw2 U 3Bw' R2 U' Fw2 3Rw2 L B 3Rw' B' 3Lw2 3Rw2 Rw B' 3Uw Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw Bw D2 Uw R D2 Bw2 3Fw Fw D Dw2 R2 3Bw2 D2 3Bw L R2 U' B' 3Fw' 3Rw L' F 3Bw2 Rw2 3Uw' D 3Lw D2 Uw2 F2 Rw 3Fw2 D F2 U' 3Fw' L' 3Dw2 D' Lw2 3Fw' Lw D2 3Uw2 Dw' Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw B Fw' Rw2 U2 Lw2 F' Bw' 3Lw U' Uw 3Bw2 L Bw Uw2 F Rw 3Dw2 L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F U R2 U' R U' R' F R2
*2. *U R' U R' U2 R' U2 F' U' F U2
*3. *R' U F U' R' F' R U' R' U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R F B R' B D2 R' B L U R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L' Fw' Uw
*2. *F R L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R' U L2 U' R' U' B R B2 Rw2
*3. *U F' D U2 F' U2 B L2 B F L2 D2 R' F' U L2 R2 U B2 D' Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 L' U' L' F B2 R' U R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B' L2 B' F D2 L2 Uw2 F R Uw' U' L' B2 Uw' Fw2 D B R Rw B2 Uw2 Rw' x y'
*2. *D' R D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' F' L' D F2 D B2 L Rw2 U Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 U2 R' Fw2 F2 U Fw D2 R' D' L2 Fw Uw' R' Uw Fw' Rw F U' x'
*3. *L' F2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D' B' U R' B' R' U' R D2 B' Rw2 D' U L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U' R2 Fw2 U' R' U' Fw' Rw2 R2 B' U' Rw' F Uw' F Rw2 D2 L x y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' R' Bw' U' R2 Uw R F2 Rw2 B Lw2 B Lw Uw L' Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' L Dw2 R Dw' R' U Fw' Lw' Bw F Fw2 Rw B Dw' F' D' R Fw B Uw2 F R2 Dw' Rw' Dw D Uw U Lw' U2 D2 Rw2 B' U Lw D2 Rw Lw2 F2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw
*2. *Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw' U Lw2 U2 Uw' B L B2 R2 F2 Uw D Rw2 D' F' R' Fw' Lw' D2 L Dw' Uw U2 Rw' L2 R D Rw' Uw' Fw' Bw2 R' F' Lw' Fw2 Lw' Dw Uw Fw' Lw' D' Fw R' Dw' D2 Bw2 F Dw L' F' U Dw Bw U' D Bw2 3Rw2
*3. *Lw U2 Bw B2 Uw' Rw' L' Bw2 Dw2 U Rw' F Dw2 U' F U' Dw2 R2 Bw2 L R' B' R2 Lw' Rw2 F Fw' L' F2 Bw' B Fw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 F' Dw' Fw L2 R2 Bw F L' B L Rw U F Rw L' F' D2 R Fw Lw' Rw' Uw' L2 Lw2 Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Rw' R Lw U Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw' D2 Fw2 3Uw B' Rw' Uw F Lw2 Dw' D 3Uw Fw2 B 3Uw' Uw' U2 F' Fw B L Rw Lw Uw' F' Lw Bw' U R Bw2 Lw2 B Rw D2 3Uw Fw2 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw Fw Lw Fw2 Uw' B2 Lw D' B' U2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw U B Fw2 U2 Uw L2 Dw F2 D L' 3Rw' 3Fw2 R' 3Fw2 Dw2 B L2 Dw R Dw B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 Fw 3Lw' 3Rw Dw' 3Fw 3Dw2 3Rw F' Lw' 3Fw Dw' F' Uw Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw' D2 F' Rw2 Uw' U' Bw F U2 R D' Lw2 B2 D' L' Uw B Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' Rw2 L2 B2 3Dw' U' Dw 3Bw2 R' D2 U2 3Lw' Bw2 B Rw' Dw2 U' R D 3Rw' 3Lw' Uw2 L 3Dw 3Bw' R2 B 3Lw' L 3Dw2 U' R' Lw' F' L' Lw Bw2 3Bw Lw' D Bw' 3Uw' F' 3Dw2 Rw D Lw' B R2 Dw D' B2 D2 Uw Fw B' 3Dw2 L Dw2 3Dw' L' Rw z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L B' U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L' F D2 R B U2 R U' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B' R2 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 D R' B2 L U2 B D R2 U2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*3. *F' L D2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B L' U2 L' U F L2 B L R2 Uw2
*4. *U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L R D2 R U' F' D' R2 U R' B2 U' F' Uw2
*5. *U' D F2 R F D' B2 U R F B2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 L B' Rw' Uw2
*6. *D' R' D2 L' D L2 D2 B' R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' D' B R2 Uw'
*7. *U F U' L F B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B F2 R U L Fw Uw'
*8. *U' L2 F' R' B' U' D' B' R' D B U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 D' Rw2
*9. *L' F2 R2 F D R2 B2 R' B U2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 L D F Uw
*10. *D F U L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 B D2 R U' R D' L Fw Uw'
*11. *U R L' F2 D2 F' B' U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L' B2 R B' Rw' Uw2
*12. *D2 R2 L' D2 F' D R F' B L2 F2 R2 L2 F D' R D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*13. *F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' D2 F2 B' L' F L2 D B F2 U' L' D Rw'
*14. *R B D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F D U' B' R' D' R F U Rw
*15. *D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 D' R' D L U2 R2 F L' D' R D2 Fw' Uw'
*16. *F U L' B2 R2 L' F2 U L2 F B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R U' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *B' U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 L2 U' L' U R2 D2 F2 L' B L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*18. *R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 L' D2 L F2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 R B' L' Uw
*19. *B' U' B2 R U F' L2 D R B2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B' Rw Uw2
*20. *L2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R D' F U F' U B' R' U' Rw2
*21. *F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B U' F2 D2 L2 D' F R D2 R2 Uw
*22. *L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F' R2 D2 B F2 R' D L2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*23. *D2 F' L2 F2 R F2 D R' F' R' B R2 B R2 D2 F R2 B' D Fw Uw'
*24. *L' U L2 D' B D B2 D L' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B' Rw' Uw2
*25. *F' L' R2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D R B2 U2 F U L F D Fw Uw'
*26. *U2 B2 U2 F D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' U R B2 R' D' R2 B' Rw'
*27. *F2 R D2 L F D R U' L U2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 F' U Fw
*28. *L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L F D2 B' L' R U F R' Uw2
*29. *D2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 L' U' L2 D' B U' B2 F2 D' F' Uw2
*30. *B D B2 U' D' L' U' R B R F' D2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 D Fw Uw'
*31. *B D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 R' D2 F L2 U F' D L B R B2 Rw Uw
*32. *U B2 R' L' D L2 B2 R' U2 R2 U B R2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 F Rw2
*33. *F2 U2 L F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R D' U' R U' B L2 D' U' B' F2 Rw Uw
*34. *R D2 F D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D R' F' L' D U' B L2 Uw2
*35. *U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 L D L2 D R D F2 R F Rw Uw2
*36. *D2 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L' U R D' F' L' B D2 U R Uw'
*37. *U' D' L2 B U2 D' B' D2 L' U' D2 R2 F U2 L2 B U2 F2 L' Fw
*38. *R2 L' B U' L' U2 F2 L F L F' R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B U' Fw Uw'
*39. *B L2 R' B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 R' D2 U' B L' F' D2 U R2 F' U2 Fw Uw2
*40. *D B U' D R U2 D' B' D' R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 L B D' Rw2 Uw
*41. *F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D L' B' R U B' L' B' F2 Rw
*42. *D2 R' D2 B L' F2 U' F L2 B' D2 F2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 D' F2 L' Fw
*43. *D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' L F' R U2 L' R D' L F' U Rw2 Uw2
*44. *U L' B2 R' D' L2 U L F R D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' F U
*45. *U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 R' U2 B L' R D L B D2 L' U Fw' Uw2
*46. *D F2 U' B U2 B D2 B R2 B L2 U F' R' F D' U2 L' Fw'
*47. *D' L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 R F2 L' B' L2 B' U Fw' Uw
*48. *F' L' B2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' D R' B2 R F' U' L' Fw Uw'
*49. *L' U2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' R D' U' L B D F2 U Rw Uw
*50. *F R B2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' R F U' L2 F2 D2 F D Rw2 Uw
*51. *L' B L2 B2 U B' L F2 B2 D2 R2 F' B2 L2 F U2 R F U' Rw' Uw2
*52. *D' L B D' L' D' R2 B U F D2 R D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' Uw2
*53. *L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R' D2 F D R' U F L' R' D' B' R2 Uw'
*54. *D F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 L F' R' B2 U2 R' D' B R2 B Uw2
*55. *U2 F2 U' L' D2 B D' F' U' D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 L' F2 U Fw' Uw2
*56. *L' R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L U R2 F' D U' F L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*57. *B2 L U' R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 U' B F D R B D2 Rw
*58. *B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L D2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L' U R' Fw' Uw2
*59. *D2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 F D L2 B U2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 L D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*60. *R F2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' L2 B2 U' F2 R' B F2 Uw'
*61. *U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R' U' R F D' U L' D' B' D B' F'
*62. *L U L' F' U R2 B2 L B L' F2 L' U2 L' F2 L B2 D2 F2 Rw'
*63. *R2 U F2 D U' B2 U' R2 B' U' B' R' D L F2 R' F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*64. *U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 B D2 U R' D2 U' F' L' B2 L U Rw' Uw'
*65. *B' L U' L2 U2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F Rw Uw
*66. *R U' L2 B D2 R' B' U R' U2 F2 R L2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*67. *U' R' D L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' R' F' R2 D L' U L2 R' Fw Uw
*68. *U2 B' D' U' B2 D U' R2 D L' D R B F' D2 L D2 R' Fw Uw'
*69. *R F2 B2 L U R' B2 U2 R' B' R2 L2 F D2 B R2 L' F' Uw'
*70. *D R B U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 B D U B' F' L B' R2 Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 R' B' F2 U' F L B2 U B2 R'
*2. *L2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 R F U L' D2 F2 D F R2 F'
*3. *B2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 B D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' L2
*4. *B' R U D2 B' R2 B2 F D2 B F L' U B U F' D' F2 U2
*5. *F D L' B' U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B' D' B D U' B2 F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 R2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F D B' U2 B' L' R B F' D2 U'
*2. *F L B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B' D' L' U2 L2 F R U B' D
*3. *D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F D' L' B R' D2 F U2 F' L B2 F'
*4. *U2 B F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R' D B U2 L2 B2 U'
*5. *B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U B' U L B R' F R2 B2 L' U' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B' L U' R D2 R2 B D R D F2 R2 U' D2 F2 U' F2 B2
*2. *U' R' D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R U R' F' R' B2 R' B' R' F
*3. *U' L' F' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 U' L' F2 D' F U B2 L'
*4. *U2 F' D2 R L F R D' L' D R' U F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 D'
*5. *R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B' L B D' L2 F2 U' B' F' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R U L' F D' R' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U F' D2 B' D2 R' B' D' B U F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D2 L B2 R' D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L U' B' F2 L2 D F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F' U2 R U' R' U2 F R2 U'
*3. *D2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' F L2 D' L' D B2 L' B'
*4. *D L2 F2 D2 F D2 B L2 U2 D2 F' L' D2 B2 U B' R2 U R B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 D' R2 D2 L Fw2 D' B2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 D' F2 U2 B' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 U' Fw' D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F U' F' R2 U2 R' F U' R2
*3. *R2 F B2 R' B' D' F R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L F' U' B2 R2
*4. *B2 U L' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 D2 L2 F' L B2 R U B R2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 D B2 R Fw2 Rw2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B' Rw2 F' R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 B' Rw' R' Fw U' L
*5. *D Rw2 L2 R2 D' Bw' U2 Dw' Fw Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' U' D' B F2 L Rw' D Bw' Rw2 L Fw R' F2 B' R' Uw' Lw2 D' Bw2 Rw Bw' F Dw F' Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 B2 Rw Dw' Bw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw U2 Uw B L' Dw' D Bw U2 D2 F' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 F R U'
*3. *D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D R' U2 F' D B' U L' U' L' B' R B'
*4. *R2 U' R2 B D2 L2 D2 F' B2 U2 B' L U2 F D L' U' L2 F' Rw2 B Uw2 F2 L Fw2 U2 R' F B R L' D' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' F2 Uw' D2 B Rw L'
*5. *B' Lw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 F2 B' R Bw D' Uw Rw2 Dw R2 Lw2 Bw F Fw2 Lw2 U' Bw Rw2 D2 L2 R' Bw2 Rw F U L' U' R2 Bw2 D' U Rw2 B2 L' Uw' Bw Uw Fw U' Fw' Bw' Uw U Rw Bw Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw B' U' L Bw' F Rw
*6. *Bw U2 3Fw R' L' 3Fw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 U' Rw R2 Dw Lw' 3Uw Bw' Rw L 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 R2 Lw' 3Fw Lw' Bw2 Rw' F' D' Uw2 U2 Bw' D L 3Rw' B2 Rw2 Lw B2 L' F Dw2 3Rw2 F2 Dw R' Rw2 U 3Fw' B' 3Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 R' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 L Bw Lw L Uw' L2 Dw2 Lw2 3Fw2 Lw Bw2 L Fw D U2 Uw 3Uw F' U' Fw' R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' R2 F R U' R' U2 F' R
*3. *R2 F R2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 F' R' D2 F R F U F L B
*4. *D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' U F' D2 L2 F' U2 L U D2 Fw2 R2 L D2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U Fw2 U2 R Fw F' D L2 F2 Uw B Rw F2 U Rw2 Uw B'
*5. *Dw' U Rw2 Dw2 Lw U2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 F Uw2 U Fw U2 B Bw F L' B' D2 L' Rw2 Bw L2 U2 B F Dw Uw R Uw' Lw2 Fw Bw Rw2 D2 Lw2 L' D' Uw Lw U' R2 L' B' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 R Lw2 L' B2 Bw' Lw Bw Fw2 R2 Lw
*6. *Fw2 3Uw' L2 Bw2 R2 3Uw' Uw2 B' Lw Dw F' 3Fw Lw' Dw2 U' R F2 Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 U' Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' 3Fw2 B U Rw' 3Fw2 Dw L' Dw2 B R2 Rw2 Lw' L Uw' Bw' D L2 Uw2 3Rw Dw2 3Uw B2 D' 3Rw2 R2 B Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' Uw2 3Fw' U' L 3Fw U Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' D' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' 3Uw Fw2 Lw2
*7. *U2 3Lw' D2 Fw2 3Bw2 R2 Rw' 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Rw' D F' R' 3Rw2 3Lw L2 Uw2 D U Fw F' Uw U' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Bw2 Bw L F Dw' L2 3Lw' Dw2 D 3Uw' Bw B2 3Lw Bw Uw' 3Dw' Fw2 F2 Lw 3Dw2 U 3Uw L2 3Uw2 Rw Fw Uw 3Dw Fw U B Lw2 Uw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Rw Dw' Lw' Fw' D2 3Fw Lw2 D Fw' D 3Rw 3Uw' L2 Lw2 3Lw' 3Rw Fw' U2 3Lw Dw' Bw' 3Uw' Fw U 3Dw D Dw' B2 3Lw U' B' 3Rw' 3Bw2 D2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL3+ UL1+ U2- R5- D1- L1- ALL3- y2 U4- R2+ D6+ L3+ ALL1- DR DL
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL5+ UL0+ U6+ R2+ D2+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U1- R4- D2+ L0+ ALL5- DR UL
*3. *UR0+ DR2- DL6+ UL5+ U1- R5- D2+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R5+ D1- L2- ALL2- UR DR UL
*4. *UR2- DR3- DL2- UL0+ U5- R1- D4- L4+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R0+ D3+ L3- ALL1- DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL2- UL1+ U2+ R2- D3+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R4- D4- L3+ ALL5+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' U' R' U B R L' R' B' R' l b
*2. *U' L U' R L' U B' R B' R' B u l' r' b
*3. *L' R B' R' U' L' R U L' B' U' u l b
*4. *U' L U' B' R L U' L' U B' U' u' l'
*5. *R' U L' B' U R' L U' B L R' u l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-4)
*2. *(1,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-5,-4) / (2,0) / (-1,-2)
*4. *(4,3) / (-4,2) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0) / (3,-4) / (-1,0)
*5. *(1,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L U R L R' L' B' L U L
*2. *B L U B L' B L' U' L B' R
*3. *R L B' R' U' L R' L' B R' L
*4. *U R B R' B' R' U' L R' B' U'
*5. *L U B' U R' L' U L' B U' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *L F U2 R2 F BR2 R flip F BR' BL' U2 L BR BL2' U' L' F2' R F' R' F2 U2 R2' F2' R U R2 U2
*2. *BL2 flip BL' L' F BR' R' BR2 flip F L2 U BR2 U BL R F' U R' U R' U2' F2 U2' R2 F2'
*3. *U F2 flip U2' L BR2 U2' BR U2' flip U2' R2' U2 R' U' L2 BL2 BR2' R' U2 R U2' F2 R F2 U2 R' U
*4. *R F2 BL' U2 L' BR' BL flip R' F2' R' F2' U2' BR2 BL' L2' U R2 F2 R2 U2' R2' U' F2 R' F2' R' U'
*5. *R F2 flip R' BR2' BL U' F U2' L2 U' flip R BR R' U2' BL2 L2' BL F' U' R2' F' U F U R2' U2' R F' R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 F' U' F R2 U' R' U R U2
*3. *U' R' U' F2 U2 F D' L2 F2 B R U F2 D R2 U R2 F2
*4. *L D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 L F2 L B L F' U2 L' U Fw2 Uw2 D L2 Fw2 L' F2 D U L Uw2 F' U Fw L' F2 Uw' Fw2 F Rw' U' F2 R B'
*5. *L2 D R2 U' Dw2 D2 Uw B' R2 D Fw' Rw' B' U' Dw2 L Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw D U R Bw' B2 Rw' U2 D F2 D' Fw' L U' Uw2 Bw' U Uw Bw Fw' Rw2 Uw L Rw2 Uw2 Lw Fw Uw R Rw' Bw2 Lw L Dw' D2 R2 B' F' Lw Dw Rw2
*OH. *U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 U' B' U2 L2 U R2 U2 L' D B2
*Clock. *UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL3+ U2- R0+ D6+ L2- ALL2- y2 U2- R4+ D1- L2+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' U' R' B R' B' L' R' L' U u r'
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (2,-3) / (-2,-3) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *L R B U' R L R B L' B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f' l b B' R r f' l' b' F L R' B' L B' L F' R'
*2. *B b r' f l f l' r' f R B' L R' F L' R'
*3. *l' f l' b' f l r' b' f' B' F L R' F L' B L' R F
*4. *B' l L' f r b l' f l' B' L' B F' R' F R'
*5. *f l' r b' l r b' R B F L R' B' L B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' Uw' R' Lw' U B Uw' B Lw Rw' Bw' Rw Uw' Rw Bw' Lw Uw' u r
*2. *Uw' Lw L B' Uw Lw' U Rw L' B Bw Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw' u
*3. *Uw' R Bw' U Rw' Lw U' L' B Lw' U' R Uw Lw Bw' Rw' Bw' Lw' Uw' u' l r'
*4. *Lw Rw' L R Lw' Rw' U' R Lw' R B Rw Lw' Rw' Uw Bw Lw Uw' Bw u' l r
*5. *Uw Rw R B Lw' Bw' L R' Uw' Rw B' Uw' Lw Bw Uw Rw' Bw Lw' u' l' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L D L2 U2 R D R U R D2 L2 U L D R U R U2 R D3 L U2 L U R2 D2 L D L U2 L U R3 D L2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L D L U R U R D R U L3 D3 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U R U2 L D L D R3 D L2 U2 L D2 R U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 R D L U L U L U R D L D R U R2 U L2 D L U R D R2 D L2 D L U2 R D2 R U3 L D R2 D2 L U R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L U L D R U R2 D L2 D R U2 L D R2 D L D L U3 R D3 R U2 L D2 L2 U R D L U3 R3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R U L2 D L D2 R3 U L2 D R2 U3 L3 D R U L D3 R U2 R2 U L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' B2 R' U' F' D U' F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 F R' U' L D U B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U' R2 U D2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' F U R' B D' R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U L' D2 B2 F' R2 F D2 F' R2 D2 U' L D2 F' R2 D' U L' B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' L U R' U R2 U' F' D F2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 F R' D R2 F U D B' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F L' U2 L2 B R2 B' F2 U2 D L' D' R2 B' D' L' U L
*2. *D L2 B U D F' D' R U' L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' L2
*3. *D B R B D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U' R U F' D2 B' F'
*4. *R' U D R' F2 L D' B' U' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F D2 L' F'
*5. *U' R U' L2 D2 R2 B D2 B F' D2 B2 D R D U' R' B2 R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UB LB UL UB RF UF UR UB UL UB LB RF UF UR UF UL UB RB UR UF LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UB RB DL LB DB DL LB DB DR RB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF+ RB+2 DB RB-2 RF UF+2 LF+2 UL UB+ LF+ DL+ LB+2 UB LB-
*2. * UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UL LB RF UR UB UL RF UF RF UF LF UL UF UB UR UF UB RB UB LB RB LF DB LB RB DB LB DR RB UB DF RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+2 UR UF+ RB-2 UB UL- DR+2 RB DR+2
*3. * UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UB LB UL RF UF UR RF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL LB RB UR LF UF UL LB LF UF UL UB UR RB LF UF UR DB RB DF DL DR DB DF DL DR DF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 LF+ DR+2 RB+2 UR+2 DL LF
*4. * UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UF UB UL LB UB UR UF UR LB UB UL RF UR UB UL UF LB RF UR RB UB LF UL UB UR UF UL UB RF UF UR RF LF DF DL LF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LF LB+ UL UF RF-2 UR RF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ DR+ DL UL+ UB+ UL+2 UF+2 DL+2 LF UF LF+ UF+ UB+2 LF DL+
*5. * UF UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF LB UL UB UR LB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF UR RB UB UL LF UL UF UR RB UB UR UB RB LF UF UR UL UB DR RB UB UL DB DL LB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+2 RF UR-2 DL+2 DB RB+ UB+2 RB DL-2 UL DF+ LF+ DR

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U F L F' L' U' F R' F R L F L U L U R U F' R' F' R' U F' R L' U R F' U L' F' R' U' BL' F' R' B' D' BR F'
*2. *R' L' R' U' R U L F' U' R' U' L' U' L' F' L' R' F R' F L' U R' F R' F' R' U R U L' D' BL' F BR' BL D U'
*3. *F' R' F' D BR R BR' R' D' F R F BR' D' F' D F BR F' R' L' R' L' F' L U R' F L' R' F' U' F BR R' F' D' B' R'
*4. *L' U B BL L BL' L' B' L U' L U' L BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' F' R U' R U' F U L' U' L F D' F' L BR U BL F
*5. *F' R' F U L F L' F' U' R F' R D BR' D' R F D BR' D' U' R U F' L U F R' L U' F R' D' BR F' R B' BR' BL D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2021)

Results for week 10: Congratulations to jaysammey777, ichcubegerne, and YouCubing!

*2x2x2*(121)
1.  1.11 Legomanz
2.  1.24 Charles Jerome
3.  1.42 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.46 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.47 Christopher Fandrich
6.  1.48 ExultantCarn
7.  1.55 OriginalUsername
8.  1.68 asacuber
9.  1.69 MichaelNielsen
10.  1.97 Rubadcar
11.  2.09 David ep
12.  2.21 TipsterTrickster 
13.  2.22 thecubingwizard
14.  2.24 sean_cut4
15.  2.31 Luke Garrett
16.  2.34 Ty Y.
17.  2.38 Harsha Paladugu
18.  2.40 cuberkid10
19.  2.49 JChambers13
20.  2.52 TheDubDubJr
21.  2.57 Dream Cubing
22.  2.63 tJardigradHe
23.  2.68 Zeke Mackay
24.  2.69 YouCubing
25.  2.74 SpiFunTastic
26.  2.82 quing
27.  2.83 2017LAMB06
27.  2.83 the super cuber
29.  2.88 Sub1Hour
30.  2.90 BradenTheMagician
31.  2.98 Liam Wadek
32.  2.99 DGCubes
33.  3.02 Rouxster
34.  3.10 Fisko
35.  3.11 Peter Preston
36.  3.16 jaysammey777
37.  3.18 VIBE_ZT
38.  3.22 abhijat
39.  3.27 MCuber
40.  3.29 wearephamily1719
41.  3.35 vishwasankarcubing
42.  3.37 Torch
43.  3.44 agradess2
43.  3.44 Marcus Siu
45.  3.47 mihnea3000
46.  3.54 sigalig
47.  3.58 2019ECKE02
48.  3.62 trangium
49.  3.70 ichcubegerne
50.  3.73 oliverpallo
51.  3.78 midnightcuberx
52.  3.81 fun at the joy
53.  3.82 Boris McCoy
53.  3.82 BMcCl1
55.  3.85 Fred Lang
56.  3.86 DNF_Cuber
57.  3.87 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  3.89 Cuber Mao
59.  3.90 Brendyn Dunagan
60.  4.08 drpfisherman
61.  4.09 João Vinicius
62.  4.15 KrokosB
63.  4.17 NintendoCuber
64.  4.21 Li Xiang
65.  4.33 d2polld
66.  4.35 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  4.36 Nuuk cuber
68.  4.42 Raymos Castillo
69.  4.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  4.59 porkyp10
71.  4.62 abunickabhi
72.  4.63 xyzzy
73.  4.77 ARandomCuber
74.  5.02 miguelrogenmoser
75.  5.06 OR cuber
76.  5.10 NaterTater23
77.  5.13 Josh Costello
78.  5.18 RyanSoh
79.  5.19 Poketube6681
80.  5.30 theit07
81.  5.38 Alexander
82.  5.42 seungju choi
83.  5.43 Lewis
84.  5.45 Oxzowachi
84.  5.45 carcass
86.  5.50 teehee_elan
87.  5.98 LittleLumos
87.  5.98 Skewb_Cube
89.  6.16 PCCuber
90.  6.28 anna4f
91.  6.43 MarkA64
92.  7.04 InfiniteCuber25
93.  7.20 MarsMarshall
94.  7.24 Mike Hughey
95.  7.27 feli.cubes
96.  7.48 nevinscph
97.  7.54 CaptainCuber
98.  7.56 nico_german_cuber
99.  7.57 Ninja208
100.  7.88 Jonascube
101.  7.90 Bilbo7
102.  7.95 PingPongCuber
102.  7.95 Travelingyoyokid
104.  8.01 SUCubing
105.  8.03 Jrg
106.  8.60 BerSerKer
107.  8.87 One Wheel
108.  8.94 freshcuber.de
109.  9.33 Rubika-37-021204
110.  9.37 myoder
111.  9.38 melexi
112.  9.46 sporteisvogel
113.  9.64 thomas.sch
114.  9.84 hyperbannanas
115.  9.96 Jacck
116.  10.06 ClockBlockCuber
117.  12.04 MatsBergsten
118.  15.58 Mr Cuber
119.  18.36 Shady Hero
120.  20.08 Mr. McCubing
121.  24.46 Krökeldil


*3x3x3*(168)
1.  6.86 BrianJ
2.  6.92 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.06 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.50 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.85 OriginalUsername
6.  8.16 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  8.19 thecubingwizard
8.  8.27 Dream Cubing
9.  8.46 Zeke Mackay
10.  8.49 ExultantCarn
10.  8.49 FishyIshy
12.  8.50 wuque man 
13.  8.53 Charles Jerome
14.  8.56 Adam Chodyniecki
14.  8.56 cuberkid10
16.  8.59 Legomanz
17.  8.60 Ty Y.
18.  8.87 Micah Morrison
19.  9.10 Torch
19.  9.10 DGCubes
21.  9.16 David ep
22.  9.31 JChambers13
23.  9.32 Rubadcar
24.  9.36 sean_cut4
25.  9.40 MichaelNielsen
26.  9.46 tJardigradHe
27.  9.73 jaysammey777
28.  9.76 Harsha Paladugu
29.  9.78 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  9.82 FaLoL
31.  9.85 agradess2
32.  9.87 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.89 fun at the joy
34.  9.90 TheDubDubJr
35.  9.92 Marcus Siu
35.  9.92 KrokosB
37.  9.94 ichcubegerne
38.  10.04 2017LAMB06
39.  10.18 BradenTheMagician
40.  10.25 mihnea3000
41.  10.35 jihu1011
42.  10.37 abhijat
43.  10.51 Oxzowachi
44.  10.59 TipsterTrickster 
45.  10.60 Boris McCoy
46.  10.62 mrsniffles01
47.  10.64 MCuber
48.  10.73 KatieDavies
49.  10.75 quing
49.  10.75 YouCubing
51.  10.76 qaz
52.  10.85 Keenan Johnson
53.  10.86 the super cuber
54.  10.87 wearephamily1719
55.  10.89 Fred Lang
56.  10.92 nico_german_cuber
57.  10.98 scrubizilla
58.  11.13 turtwig
59.  11.16 20luky3
60.  11.18 sigalig
61.  11.25 Ontricus
62.  11.43 miguelrogenmoser
63.  11.82 xyzzy
64.  11.89 midnightcuberx
65.  11.92 ArthropodJim
66.  11.95 Liam Wadek
67.  12.01 Josh Costello
68.  12.02 BMcCl1
69.  12.05 xtreme cuber2007
70.  12.09 Sub1Hour
71.  12.11 Skewb_Cube
72.  12.38 Raymos Castillo
73.  12.63 João Vinicius
74.  12.65 trangium
75.  12.83 ARandomCuber
76.  12.85 d2polld
77.  12.96 abunickabhi
78.  13.00 Natemophi
79.  13.10 theit07
79.  13.10 lumes2121
81.  13.15 Keroma12
82.  13.18 Fisko
83.  13.20 revaldoah
84.  13.21 Antto Pitkänen
85.  13.67 SpiFunTastic
86.  13.76 drpfisherman
87.  13.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
88.  14.17 breadears
89.  14.22 Cuber Mao
90.  14.29 ican97
91.  14.33 PingPongCuber
92.  14.62 50ph14
93.  14.74 SpeedyOctahedron
94.  14.86 Nuuk cuber
94.  14.86 2019ECKE02
96.  14.90 MarkA64
97.  14.99 Peter Preston
98.  15.03 carcass
99.  15.04 Chris Van Der Brink
100.  15.17 seungju choi
101.  15.43 VIBE_ZT
102.  15.46 NintendoCuber
102.  15.46 Aleki
104.  15.67 thatkid
105.  15.75 SirVivor
106.  16.15 rubik2005
107.  16.49 Triangles_are_cubers
108.  16.81 DNF_Cuber
109.  16.86 nevinscph
110.  17.02 Petri Krzywacki
111.  17.37 teehee_elan
112.  17.54 OR cuber
113.  17.55 鄧南英
114.  17.76 pallycube
115.  17.79 PCCuber
116.  17.83 Alexander
117.  17.88 Ali161102
118.  17.92 John Benwell
119.  18.23 Bilbo7
120.  18.48 DiamondGolem12
121.  18.68 Lazy Einstein
122.  18.71 RyanSoh
123.  18.92 anna4f
124.  19.04 InfiniteCuber25
125.  19.19 Poketube6681
126.  19.43 ClockBlockCuber
127.  19.44 LittleLumos
128.  19.76 brad711
129.  19.79 virginia
130.  19.81 CaptainCuber
131.  19.82 porkyp10
132.  20.04 Li Xiang
133.  20.62 feli.cubes
134.  20.93 Lewis
135.  21.38 Jrg
136.  21.46 calotret
137.  21.56 filmip
138.  21.84 White KB
139.  21.94 NaterTater23
140.  22.01 myoder
141.  22.03 MarsMarshall
142.  22.59 Travelingyoyokid
143.  23.22 melexi
144.  23.42 Jonascube
145.  24.32 Ninja208
146.  25.05 Mike Hughey
147.  25.82 One Wheel
148.  26.42 BerSerKer
149.  26.49 sporteisvogel
150.  27.00 [email protected]
151.  27.01 freshcuber.de
152.  27.56 Rubika-37-021204
153.  28.03 Kai_Valdez
154.  28.30 superkitkat106
155.  29.25 SUCubing
156.  30.00 Cubing Forever
157.  32.98 Jacck
158.  34.51 GT8590
159.  35.67 MatsBergsten
160.  35.81 thomas.sch
161.  38.40 cubercubercc
162.  40.42 Mr Cuber
163.  43.47 Mr. McCubing
164.  54.02 JailtonMendes
165.  1:01.60 Sandaru Dunutilake
166.  1:02.29 Krökeldil
167.  1:06.86 Shady Hero
168.  1:09.11 BZ8 Cubing


*4x4x4*(103)
1.  29.35 Khairur Rachim
1.  29.35 tJardigradHe
3.  29.73 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  31.73 OriginalUsername
5.  31.82 thecubingwizard
6.  32.00 Dream Cubing
7.  33.67 BrianJ
8.  34.67 Christopher Fandrich
9.  34.86 FaLoL
10.  35.40 Luke Garrett
11.  35.53 KatieDavies
12.  35.89 Charles Jerome
13.  36.85 ichcubegerne
14.  36.86 MCuber
15.  37.00 BradenTheMagician
16.  37.06 MichaelNielsen
17.  37.09 JChambers13
18.  37.52 mrsniffles01
19.  38.26 the super cuber
20.  38.77 Marcus Siu
21.  39.96 fun at the joy
22.  40.98 agradess2
23.  40.99 Torch
24.  41.11 sigalig
25.  41.13 Oxzowachi
26.  41.20 TipsterTrickster 
27.  41.84 TheDubDubJr
28.  41.92 Zeke Mackay
29.  42.16 sean_cut4
30.  42.36 Keenan Johnson
31.  43.18 KrokosB
32.  43.19 20luky3
33.  43.48 jaysammey777
34.  44.39 quing
35.  44.87 Boris McCoy
36.  45.42 wearephamily1719
37.  45.59 Raymos Castillo
38.  45.85 Harsha Paladugu
39.  46.37 João Vinicius
40.  46.54 ArthropodJim
41.  46.74 abunickabhi
42.  47.39 BMcCl1
43.  47.68 Sub1Hour
44.  48.15 YouCubing
45.  48.60 DGCubes
46.  49.14 xyzzy
47.  49.25 nevinscph
48.  50.15 2019ECKE02
49.  50.24 Antto Pitkänen
50.  51.76 ARandomCuber
51.  53.94 John Benwell
52.  54.39 Peter Preston
53.  54.51 VIBE_ZT
54.  55.19 LittleLumos
55.  55.28 breadears
56.  55.52 drpfisherman
57.  55.96 thatkid
58.  56.97 Nuuk cuber
59.  57.36 theit07
60.  57.75 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  57.82 Skewb_Cube
62.  59.84 SpeedyOctahedron
63.  1:00.84 NintendoCuber
64.  1:00.86 CaptainCuber
65.  1:02.84 Ali161102
66.  1:05.44 porkyp10
67.  1:05.45 Aleki
68.  1:06.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  1:11.16 Bilbo7
70.  1:11.89 Li Xiang
71.  1:12.34 Petri Krzywacki
72.  1:12.65 d2polld
73.  1:15.39 DNF_Cuber
74.  1:15.47 MarsMarshall
75.  1:15.54 teehee_elan
76.  1:15.76 trangium
77.  1:17.37 One Wheel
78.  1:18.06 NaterTater23
79.  1:18.23 Lewis
80.  1:19.19 Mike Hughey
81.  1:20.11 Jrg
82.  1:20.20 InfiniteCuber25
83.  1:21.16 Kurukuru
84.  1:21.88 melexi
85.  1:25.25 freshcuber.de
86.  1:28.10 miguelrogenmoser
87.  1:30.51 Rubika-37-021204
88.  1:31.63 myoder
89.  1:36.30 OR cuber
90.  1:39.73 Ninja208
91.  1:41.09 virginia
92.  1:43.28 sporteisvogel
93.  1:49.00 thomas.sch
94.  1:49.25 PCCuber
95.  1:51.67 cubercubercc
96.  1:52.33 Jacck
97.  1:52.43 MarkA64
98.  1:55.62 MatsBergsten
99.  1:57.57 SUCubing
100.  2:24.15 Jonascube
101.  4:39.44 Shady Hero
102.  5:32.61 Krökeldil
103.  DNF Mr. McCubing


*5x5x5*(65)
1.  52.25 Dream Cubing
2.  57.78 tJardigradHe
3.  58.27 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.79 cuberkid10
5.  1:04.48 Christopher Fandrich
6.  1:06.50 FaLoL
7.  1:08.90 ichcubegerne
8.  1:09.01 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:09.74 Luke Garrett
10.  1:11.39 mrsniffles01
11.  1:13.37 TheDubDubJr
12.  1:14.54 the super cuber
13.  1:15.50 Torch
14.  1:15.57 sigalig
15.  1:17.41 KatieDavies
16.  1:17.77 KrokosB
17.  1:18.19 agradess2
18.  1:19.04 João Vinicius
19.  1:19.29 Oxzowachi
20.  1:19.46 jaysammey777
21.  1:22.26 quing
22.  1:24.23 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:24.88 xyzzy
24.  1:25.12 abunickabhi
25.  1:25.96 YouCubing
26.  1:26.64 nevinscph
27.  1:28.19 DGCubes
28.  1:29.27 sean_cut4
29.  1:30.82 Sub1Hour
30.  1:33.11 colegemuth
31.  1:33.58 MichaelNielsen
32.  1:33.71 drpfisherman
33.  1:37.85 BMcCl1
34.  1:37.95 ARandomCuber
35.  1:38.65 ArthropodJim
36.  1:42.30 Antto Pitkänen
37.  1:44.02 2019ECKE02
38.  1:53.08 brad711
39.  1:53.52 John Benwell
40.  1:54.06 Bilbo7
41.  1:55.60 theit07
42.  1:56.64 VIBE_ZT
43.  1:57.67 LittleLumos
44.  2:01.18 thatkid
45.  2:02.66 Aleki
46.  2:04.07 breadears
47.  2:06.39 melexi
48.  2:06.93 UnknownCanvas
49.  2:09.60 Lewis
50.  2:20.65 Jrg
51.  2:21.59 One Wheel
52.  2:25.35 Li Xiang
53.  2:26.26 Rubika-37-021204
54.  2:32.46 InfiniteCuber25
55.  2:33.69 sporteisvogel
56.  2:38.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  2:45.76 Petri Krzywacki
58.  2:51.40 miguelrogenmoser
59.  3:00.65 Jacck
60.  3:05.65 thomas.sch
61.  3:17.76 myoder
62.  3:22.32 freshcuber.de
63.  3:32.97 SUCubing
64.  4:07.27 MatsBergsten
65.  DNF NintendoCuber


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:45.32 Dream Cubing
2.  1:55.44 cuberkid10
3.  1:57.25 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:03.80 the super cuber
5.  2:04.53 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:04.74 ichcubegerne
7.  2:06.02 mrsniffles01
8.  2:15.71 agradess2
9.  2:16.63 Keroma12
10.  2:18.96 João Vinicius
11.  2:24.12 xyzzy
12.  2:25.42 Torch
13.  2:25.51 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:28.72 jaysammey777
15.  2:36.22 sigalig
16.  2:36.42 nevinscph
17.  2:42.60 Oxzowachi
18.  2:45.58 YouCubing
19.  2:47.50 abunickabhi
20.  2:52.87 sean_cut4
21.  2:54.95 drpfisherman
22.  3:01.07 quing
23.  3:08.42 melexi
24.  3:41.57 2019ECKE02
25.  3:50.01 One Wheel
26.  3:51.15 Ali161102
27.  4:37.65 InfiniteCuber25
28.  4:40.10 Jrg
29.  4:43.74 Rubika-37-021204
30.  4:45.59 Lewis
31.  5:00.62 Jacck
32.  5:09.37 sporteisvogel
33.  5:10.44 thomas.sch
34.  6:51.79 myoder
35.  DNF MatsBergsten
35.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:13.82 Dream Cubing
2.  3:02.01 ichcubegerne
3.  3:10.27 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  3:15.59 the super cuber
5.  3:15.98 Torch
6.  3:23.87 Keroma12
7.  3:29.96 KatieDavies
8.  3:38.41 drpfisherman
9.  3:38.80 jaysammey777
10.  3:40.49 nevinscph
11.  3:40.94 João Vinicius
12.  3:41.54 sigalig
13.  3:48.01 YouCubing
14.  4:02.71 Raymos Castillo
15.  4:11.70 melexi
16.  4:26.31 quing
17.  6:12.81 One Wheel
18.  6:29.48 Jrg
19.  6:31.45 Lewis
20.  7:19.65 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:27.29 InfiniteCuber25
22.  7:43.44 thomas.sch
23.  8:00.18 sporteisvogel
24.  11:06.55 myoder
25.  14:34.35 DNF_Cuber
26.  DNF abunickabhi
26.  DNF nico_german_cuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(38)
1.  5.53 Charles Jerome
2.  6.41 Khairur Rachim
3.  6.76 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  6.77 Christopher Fandrich
5.  8.64 TheDubDubJr
6.  10.64 jaysammey777
7.  10.83 the super cuber
8.  12.49 sigalig
9.  14.54 Dream Cubing
10.  15.23 Ty Y.
11.  17.43 Torch
12.  17.49 abunickabhi
13.  17.78 ichcubegerne
14.  19.68 seungju choi
15.  19.69 sean_cut4
16.  20.46 openseas
17.  20.96 BradenTheMagician
18.  21.14 quing
19.  22.55 midnightcuberx
20.  23.40 MatsBergsten
21.  25.97 YouCubing
22.  26.87 nevinscph
23.  29.26 2019ECKE02
24.  30.05 PCCuber
25.  30.13 cuberkid10
26.  33.67 VIBE_ZT
27.  34.05 Raymos Castillo
28.  34.72 agradess2
29.  35.10 PingPongCuber
30.  36.17 SpiFunTastic
31.  40.13 LittleLumos
32.  54.06 Oxzowachi
33.  1:10.48 MarsMarshall
34.  1:15.94 Jacck
35.  1:21.86 drpfisherman
36.  1:52.23 thomas.sch
37.  3:01.39 myoder
38.  DNF Shady Hero


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  19.65 elliottk_
2.  21.18 sigalig
3.  28.51 ican97


Spoiler



4.  38.69 abunickabhi
5.  47.06 openseas
6.  48.81 Bilbo7
7.  51.22 YouCubing
8.  52.89 seungju choi
9.  57.34 Ali161102
10.  58.45 jaysammey777
11.  1:03.97 revaldoah
12.  1:11.21 the super cuber
13.  1:13.04 Torch
14.  1:16.30 thatkid
15.  1:24.12 Khairur Rachim
16.  1:25.61 nevinscph
17.  1:27.70 MatsBergsten
18.  2:15.75 brad711
19.  2:25.58 Raymos Castillo
20.  2:58.74 filmip
21.  3:42.78 quing
22.  3:59.69 Jacck
23.  4:00.01 midnightcuberx
24.  4:05.60 anna4f
25.  4:54.39 João Vinicius
26.  7:00.07 agradess2
27.  8:11.70 freshcuber.de
28.  9:04.65 SpiFunTastic
29.  DNF xtreme cuber2007
29.  DNF Oxzowachi
29.  DNF LittleLumos
29.  DNF 鄧南英
29.  DNF Delta Phi
29.  DNF PCCuber
29.  DNF 2019ECKE02
29.  DNF Brendan Bakker
29.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  1:32.71 sigalig
2.  2:25.11 Bilbo7
3.  3:11.34 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  3:38.15 Takafumi Sakakibara
5.  4:03.96 the super cuber
6.  4:06.42 nevinscph
7.  4:07.40 2019ECKE02
8.  4:34.38 thatkid
9.  4:58.13 openseas
10.  5:29.48 jaysammey777
11.  6:21.38 YouCubing
12.  6:55.78 LittleLumos
13.  7:10.85 Jacck
14.  DNF Ali161102
14.  DNF MatsBergsten
14.  DNF abunickabhi


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(12)
1.  4:56.40 Bilbo7
2.  7:48.27 nevinscph
3.  9:53.62 Takafumi Sakakibara


Spoiler



4.  12:59.29 openseas
5.  13:50.07 MatsBergsten
6.  15:01.62 Jacck
7.  DNF thatkid
7.  DNF LittleLumos
7.  DNF 2019ECKE02
7.  DNF the super cuber
7.  DNF abunickabhi
7.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  22:13.31 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF LittleLumos
2.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  55/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  27/33 52:15 Keroma12
3.  11/13 58:42 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  10/13 51:05 2019ECKE02
5.  6/6 18:17 nevinscph
6.  3/3 3:28 abunickabhi
7.  3/3 3:53 the super cuber
8.  4/6 34:39 MatsBergsten
9.  1/2 11:48 xtreme cuber2007
9.  1/2 12:13 quing


*3x3x3 one-handed*(96)
1.  10.22 OriginalUsername
2.  10.98 Luke Garrett
3.  11.18 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  11.33 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  11.35 BrianJ
6.  12.70 Legomanz
7.  13.19 2017LAMB06
8.  13.32 Dream Cubing
9.  14.45 Charles Jerome
10.  14.48 mihnea3000
11.  14.74 ichcubegerne
12.  14.81 turtwig
13.  14.82 the super cuber
14.  15.18 thecubingwizard
15.  16.05 Marcus Siu
16.  16.10 RedstoneTim
17.  16.36 cuberkid10
18.  16.55 Christopher Fandrich
19.  16.57 midnightcuberx
20.  16.64 YouCubing
21.  16.69 JChambers13
21.  16.69 abunickabhi
23.  16.87 sean_cut4
24.  16.95 vishwasankarcubing
25.  17.95 Oxzowachi
26.  18.00 Harsha Paladugu
27.  18.22 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  18.26 MCuber
29.  18.32 João Vinicius
30.  18.35 DGCubes
31.  18.47 Torch
32.  18.67 xyzzy
33.  19.13 BradenTheMagician
34.  19.29 ARandomCuber
35.  19.46 jaysammey777
36.  19.58 FaLoL
37.  19.59 nico_german_cuber
38.  19.65 TheDubDubJr
39.  20.85 KrokosB
40.  20.90 mrsniffles01
41.  21.01 agradess2
42.  21.39 Boris McCoy
43.  21.77 quing
44.  22.17 Liam Wadek
45.  22.43 KatieDavies
46.  22.46 ican97
47.  23.00 trangium
48.  23.69 brad711
49.  23.81 drpfisherman
50.  24.64 2019ECKE02
51.  24.69 revaldoah
52.  24.71 sigalig
53.  25.30 d2polld
54.  25.58 BMcCl1
55.  26.50 Sub1Hour
56.  27.85 VIBE_ZT
56.  27.85 wearephamily1719
58.  29.40 DNF_Cuber
59.  29.90 Raymos Castillo
60.  30.37 miguelrogenmoser
60.  30.37 Aleki
62.  30.38 Peter Preston
63.  30.93 nevinscph
64.  30.97 Nuuk cuber
65.  31.59 Triangles_are_cubers
66.  34.13 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  34.66 theit07
68.  34.95 Ali161102
69.  35.15 SirVivor
70.  35.23 porkyp10
71.  36.41 RyanSoh
72.  37.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  37.43 pallycube
74.  38.67 xtreme cuber2007
75.  38.76 PCCuber
76.  39.05 freshcuber.de
77.  39.21 Bilbo7
78.  40.81 LittleLumos
79.  41.21 filmip
80.  41.68 OR cuber
81.  41.77 NintendoCuber
82.  41.81 Mike Hughey
83.  44.16 seungju choi
84.  46.52 White KB
85.  48.23 sporteisvogel
86.  50.15 Jonascube
87.  51.26 Jacck
88.  52.89 myoder
89.  53.86 calotret
90.  1:13.11 Rubika-37-021204
91.  1:17.34 SUCubing
92.  1:27.26 thomas.sch
93.  2:03.49 MatsBergsten
94.  2:29.36 Krökeldil
95.  DNF Mr Cuber
95.  DNF Mr. McCubing


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  29.89 tJardigradHe
2.  38.06 Torch
3.  1:08.28 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1:45.70 Li Xiang
5.  2:26.16 Cuber Mao
6.  DNF thomas.sch


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  33.83 jaysammey777
2.  36.35 Torch
3.  36.66 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  47.49 YouCubing
5.  51.73 abunickabhi
6.  1:07.53 drpfisherman
7.  1:08.03 openseas
8.  1:12.42 quing
9.  1:30.81 theit07
10.  1:57.22 Jacck
11.  2:12.73 the super cuber
12.  2:41.17 thomas.sch
13.  DNF sigalig
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  28.00 (27, 27, 30) Kit Clement
2.  28.67 (26, 34, 26) quing
3.  30.67 (30, 31, 31) jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (35, 33, 33) RyanSoh
5.  35.67 (39, 36, 32) tJardigradHe
6.  37.33 (37, 33, 42) myoder
7.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(60)
1.  40.71 Khairur Rachim
2.  41.66 cuberkid10
3.  42.23 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  42.28 thecubingwizard
5.  42.58 tJardigradHe
6.  49.25 ichcubegerne
7.  49.74 Torch
8.  49.80 BrianJ
9.  49.98 jaysammey777
10.  51.62 fun at the joy
11.  51.64 Luke Garrett
12.  53.64 Dream Cubing
13.  54.53 the super cuber
14.  59.58 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:01.31 sean_cut4
16.  1:02.17 wearephamily1719
17.  1:02.72 Sub1Hour
18.  1:03.86 sigalig
19.  1:05.59 abunickabhi
20.  1:05.63 agradess2
21.  1:06.80 Keroma12
22.  1:07.71 BMcCl1
23.  1:08.89 xyzzy
24.  1:08.96 DGCubes
25.  1:10.01 João Vinicius
26.  1:11.32 nevinscph
27.  1:11.67 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:11.70 quing
29.  1:11.90 YouCubing
30.  1:14.13 VIBE_ZT
31.  1:15.15 Raymos Castillo
32.  1:18.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  1:19.62 drpfisherman
34.  1:21.64 ARandomCuber
35.  1:22.28 Peter Preston
36.  1:22.53 LittleLumos
37.  1:23.04 Mr Cuber
38.  1:23.88 SpiFunTastic
39.  1:27.04 porkyp10
40.  1:27.87 CaptainCuber
41.  1:29.65 DNF_Cuber
42.  1:31.13 d2polld
43.  1:38.12 theit07
44.  1:42.63 MarsMarshall
45.  1:51.53 Jrg
46.  1:54.52 Lewis
47.  1:58.03 melexi
48.  2:00.01 OR cuber
49.  2:00.72 miguelrogenmoser
50.  2:05.45 teehee_elan
51.  2:15.81 MarkA64
52.  2:17.56 Rubika-37-021204
53.  2:18.09 PCCuber
54.  2:22.68 myoder
55.  2:31.21 Jacck
56.  2:31.72 thomas.sch
57.  2:48.14 SUCubing
58.  3:07.32 Jonascube
59.  3:07.63 MatsBergsten
60.  7:45.64 Shady Hero


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)
1.  1:36.16 thecubingwizard
2.  1:47.65 tJardigradHe
3.  1:48.29 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:50.51 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:51.05 cuberkid10
6.  1:59.00 Luke Garrett
7.  1:59.52 Dream Cubing
8.  2:01.35 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2:07.45 KrokosB
10.  2:08.95 fun at the joy
11.  2:14.16 the super cuber
12.  2:17.89 jaysammey777
13.  2:18.85 sigalig
14.  2:22.03 João Vinicius
15.  2:25.97 YouCubing
16.  2:28.18 Raymos Castillo
17.  2:31.61 sean_cut4
18.  2:40.76 Keroma12
19.  2:41.87 drpfisherman
20.  2:42.99 abunickabhi
21.  2:45.22 nevinscph
22.  2:45.53 quing
23.  2:52.51 BMcCl1
24.  2:59.55 ARandomCuber
25.  3:14.10 Peter Preston
26.  3:31.52 LittleLumos
27.  3:40.66 theit07
28.  3:53.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  4:09.40 Lewis
30.  4:16.42 melexi
31.  4:19.83 One Wheel
32.  4:30.44 Jrg
33.  5:12.30 miguelrogenmoser
34.  5:12.54 Rubika-37-021204
35.  5:22.56 myoder
36.  5:32.98 Jacck
37.  5:35.01 thomas.sch
38.  6:17.38 SUCubing
39.  6:39.97 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)
1.  3:23.76 Dream Cubing
2.  3:44.35 cuberkid10
3.  4:11.07 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:27.17 ichcubegerne
5.  4:32.26 fun at the joy
6.  4:35.85 jaysammey777
7.  4:43.08 João Vinicius
8.  4:53.77 sigalig
9.  4:54.42 abunickabhi
10.  4:57.49 quing
11.  5:04.73 nevinscph
12.  5:05.37 Keroma12
13.  5:15.48 drpfisherman
14.  5:17.40 Raymos Castillo
15.  5:23.01 YouCubing
16.  7:12.24 melexi
17.  8:33.47 One Wheel
18.  9:21.24 Lewis
19.  9:29.84 Jrg
20.  10:37.20 Rubika-37-021204
21.  10:57.60 thomas.sch
22.  11:01.38 Jacck
23.  12:11.26 myoder


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:08.72 Dream Cubing
2.  7:07.44 ichcubegerne
3.  7:13.64 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  8:07.01 Keroma12
5.  8:08.38 jaysammey777
6.  8:34.69 João Vinicius
7.  8:35.20 sigalig
8.  8:51.36 nevinscph
9.  9:04.37 drpfisherman
10.  9:44.91 YouCubing
11.  9:50.54 quing
12.  10:01.55 abunickabhi
13.  11:25.08 melexi
14.  15:32.08 Lewis
15.  16:36.29 Jrg
16.  18:19.77 Rubika-37-021204
17.  19:03.43 thomas.sch
18.  21:02.18 myoder


*Clock*(46)
1.  4.23 JChambers13
2.  5.26 TipsterTrickster 
3.  5.31 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5.66 ARandomCuber
5.  5.99 Liam Wadek
6.  6.11 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.62 50ph14
8.  7.42 drpfisherman
9.  7.47 YouCubing
10.  7.86 TheDubDubJr
11.  7.89 cuberkid10
12.  8.35 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.37 mrsniffles01
14.  8.97 Li Xiang
15.  8.99 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  9.20 tJardigradHe
17.  9.59 Luke Garrett
18.  9.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  9.93 Torch
20.  10.32 Oxzowachi
21.  10.54 Raymos Castillo
22.  10.82 Nuuk cuber
23.  11.02 ichcubegerne
24.  11.15 sean_cut4
25.  11.66 VIBE_ZT
26.  11.87 2019ECKE02
27.  12.43 sigalig
28.  12.80 Sub1Hour
29.  13.35 quing
30.  13.60 Zeke Mackay
31.  13.70 João Vinicius
32.  13.86 DNF_Cuber
33.  14.81 wearephamily1719
34.  14.82 Mike Hughey
35.  15.11 MarsMarshall
36.  15.44 feli.cubes
37.  16.92 abunickabhi
38.  19.21 Dream Cubing
39.  19.36 Jacck
40.  20.57 nevinscph
41.  20.84 SUCubing
42.  21.71 virginia
43.  22.61 d2polld
44.  26.01 thomas.sch
45.  DNF the super cuber
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  45.12 Oxzowachi
2.  45.36 KatieDavies
3.  49.25 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  49.27 JChambers13
5.  50.78 Khairur Rachim
6.  52.19 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  52.87 BrianJ
8.  56.53 Luke Garrett
9.  57.39 Dream Cubing
10.  59.93 MCuber
11.  1:00.58 jaysammey777
12.  1:04.71 YouCubing
13.  1:05.21 Zeke Mackay
14.  1:05.80 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:06.72 cuberkid10
16.  1:07.91 agradess2
17.  1:09.81 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:11.91 Torch
19.  1:12.15 quing
20.  1:13.11 the super cuber
21.  1:15.78 sean_cut4
22.  1:16.60 Liam Wadek
23.  1:17.21 50ph14
24.  1:17.78 ichcubegerne
25.  1:22.77 David ep
26.  1:23.93 sigalig
27.  1:24.14 drpfisherman
28.  1:25.25 Sub1Hour
29.  1:26.97 ARandomCuber
30.  1:27.12 João Vinicius
31.  1:35.39 nevinscph
32.  1:37.14 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  1:37.96 midnightcuberx
34.  1:41.48 2019ECKE02
35.  1:42.00 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1:50.77 Peter Preston
37.  1:52.82 VIBE_ZT
38.  2:02.80 Bilbo7
39.  2:23.40 d2polld
40.  2:28.94 Li Xiang
41.  2:34.46 One Wheel
42.  3:14.08 sporteisvogel
43.  3:16.23 melexi
44.  3:25.97 freshcuber.de
45.  3:33.38 PCCuber
46.  3:36.26 Jacck
47.  3:58.71 thomas.sch
48.  4:33.37 Rubika-37-021204
49.  5:37.38 myoder
50.  9:33.30 Krökeldil
51.  DNF anna4f


*Pyraminx*(82)
1.  2.33 Findnf
2.  2.39 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.43 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.45 DGCubes
5.  2.72 tJardigradHe
6.  3.15 SpiFunTastic
7.  3.27 Charles Jerome
8.  3.45 Christopher Fandrich
9.  3.55 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.78 Oxzowachi
11.  3.84 BradenTheMagician
12.  3.97 OriginalUsername
13.  4.08 JChambers13
14.  4.09 MCuber
15.  4.37 Liam Wadek
16.  4.49 João Vinicius
17.  4.72 the super cuber
18.  4.74 VIBE_ZT
19.  4.83 wearephamily1719
20.  4.94 nico_german_cuber
21.  4.96 jaysammey777
22.  5.04 Luke Garrett
23.  5.06 mihnea3000
24.  5.12 Ty Y.
25.  5.25 quing
26.  5.43 fun at the joy
27.  5.53 sean_cut4
28.  5.62 KrokosB
29.  5.69 YouCubing
30.  5.71 Boris McCoy
31.  5.73 Torch
31.  5.73 cuberkid10
33.  5.77 Zeke Mackay
34.  5.78 UnknownCanvas
35.  5.85 NintendoCuber
36.  6.13 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  6.20 ichcubegerne
38.  6.21 Josh Costello
39.  6.24 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  6.25 oliverpallo
41.  6.26 Antto Pitkänen
42.  6.42 agradess2
43.  6.58 2019ECKE02
44.  6.84 Brendyn Dunagan
45.  6.85 Peter Preston
46.  6.97 Raymos Castillo
47.  7.47 midnightcuberx
48.  7.64 Sub1Hour
49.  7.65 porkyp10
50.  7.72 Lewis
51.  7.80 Nuuk cuber
52.  7.99 Li Xiang
53.  8.12 PingPongCuber
54.  8.58 sigalig
55.  8.63 Mike Hughey
56.  8.69 drpfisherman
57.  8.78 abunickabhi
58.  8.93 ARandomCuber
59.  9.40 theit07
60.  10.15 DNF_Cuber
61.  11.25 Gnome
62.  11.66 d2polld
63.  11.89 cubercubercc
64.  12.11 SUCubing
65.  12.12 Mr Cuber
66.  12.65 OR cuber
67.  13.41 Jacck
68.  13.53 thomas.sch
69.  13.65 nevinscph
70.  13.90 BerSerKer
71.  15.70 PCCuber
72.  15.87 Jonascube
73.  16.20 freshcuber.de
74.  16.41 miguelrogenmoser
75.  16.64 Rubika-37-021204
76.  16.92 MarkA64
77.  17.82 MarsMarshall
78.  21.91 melexi
79.  28.14 Mr. McCubing
80.  38.12 Krökeldil
81.  1:29.77 myoder
82.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(59)
1.  6.08 Tucker Chamberlain
2.  6.21 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.83 David ep


Spoiler



4.  7.57 Oxzowachi
5.  8.67 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  9.33 mrsniffles01
7.  9.71 thecubingwizard
8.  10.29 Micah Morrison
9.  10.53 Marcus Siu
10.  10.86 Charles Jerome
11.  11.58 BrianJ
12.  11.84 Sub1Hour
13.  12.12 2019ECKE02
14.  12.85 BradenTheMagician
15.  12.89 YouCubing
16.  13.95 Luke Garrett
17.  14.35 Boris McCoy
18.  14.44 JChambers13
19.  15.35 tJardigradHe
20.  15.50 cuberkid10
21.  16.37 20luky3
22.  17.01 OriginalUsername
23.  17.33 ichcubegerne
24.  18.02 MichaelNielsen
25.  18.15 NintendoCuber
26.  18.63 sigalig
27.  18.67 the super cuber
28.  19.43 MCuber
29.  19.89 Harsha Paladugu
30.  19.97 VIBE_ZT
31.  20.01 jaysammey777
32.  20.08 Peter Preston
33.  20.14 Antto Pitkänen
34.  20.31 DGCubes
35.  20.90 Torch
36.  21.23 wearephamily1719
37.  22.55 Dream Cubing
38.  22.57 João Vinicius
39.  23.89 midnightcuberx
40.  24.02 TheDubDubJr
41.  25.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  25.55 sean_cut4
42.  25.55 Josh Costello
44.  29.21 agradess2
45.  30.61 quing
46.  32.75 Liam Wadek
47.  34.26 Raymos Castillo
48.  36.70 feli.cubes
49.  41.60 drpfisherman
50.  43.08 MarsMarshall
51.  46.87 teehee_elan
52.  47.29 nevinscph
53.  58.87 Jacck
54.  1:05.10 sporteisvogel
55.  1:06.07 CaptainCuber
56.  2:14.64 myoder
57.  2:24.25 thomas.sch
58.  2:29.89 MatsBergsten
59.  DNF Li Xiang


*Skewb*(75)
1.  2.83 Charles Jerome
2.  2.88 Legomanz
3.  3.17 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  3.38 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  3.81 OriginalUsername
6.  3.84 João Vinicius
7.  4.11 sean_cut4
8.  4.40 tJardigradHe
9.  4.43 SirVivor
10.  4.54 Antto Pitkänen
11.  4.59 Ty Y.
12.  4.64 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.75 JChambers13
14.  4.85 MichaelNielsen
15.  4.86 BradenTheMagician
16.  5.02 YouCubing
17.  5.04 Boris McCoy
17.  5.04 Zeke Mackay
19.  5.19 Luke Garrett
20.  5.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  5.32 jaysammey777
22.  5.34 Liam Wadek
23.  5.47 Chris Van Der Brink
24.  5.55 ichcubegerne
25.  5.59 DGCubes
26.  5.65 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  5.66 cuberkid10
28.  5.75 midnightcuberx
29.  5.76 Oxzowachi
30.  5.86 the super cuber
31.  6.02 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
32.  6.06 d2polld
33.  6.16 Peter Preston
34.  6.19 KrokosB
35.  6.25 David ep
36.  6.48 Dream Cubing
37.  6.49 Christopher Fandrich
38.  6.52 Torch
39.  6.59 2019ECKE02
40.  6.61 drpfisherman
41.  6.75 fun at the joy
42.  6.81 MCuber
43.  6.92 Sub1Hour
44.  7.22 KatieDavies
45.  7.25 lumes2121
46.  7.32 feli.cubes
47.  7.56 SpiFunTastic
48.  7.73 wearephamily1719
49.  7.95 quing
50.  8.07 Li Xiang
51.  8.09 Josh Costello
52.  8.11 theit07
53.  8.44 NintendoCuber
53.  8.44 abunickabhi
55.  9.36 ARandomCuber
56.  9.65 sigalig
57.  9.67 Nuuk cuber
58.  11.11 agradess2
59.  11.18 SUCubing
60.  11.51 DNF_Cuber
61.  11.59 Lewis
62.  11.64 nevinscph
63.  12.80 PCCuber
64.  12.91 Mike Hughey
65.  13.29 OR cuber
66.  14.26 Travelingyoyokid
67.  16.92 Rubika-37-021204
68.  18.15 Mr. McCubing
69.  18.78 melexi
70.  20.94 freshcuber.de
71.  21.02 thomas.sch
72.  21.39 MarsMarshall
73.  22.03 myoder
74.  25.02 Jacck
75.  28.04 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(25)
1.  20.94 jaysammey777
2.  21.67 DGCubes
3.  27.89 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  29.75 BradenTheMagician
5.  30.60 Oxzowachi
6.  33.35 YouCubing
7.  33.38 ichcubegerne
8.  34.31 drpfisherman
9.  34.43 Torch
10.  35.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  35.89 KrokosB
12.  37.94 VIBE_ZT
13.  39.51 Raymos Castillo
14.  44.77 quing
15.  44.88 Lewis
16.  45.59 Chris Van Der Brink
17.  45.82 agradess2
18.  50.91 the super cuber
19.  1:04.73 DNF_Cuber
20.  1:12.16 2019ECKE02
21.  1:12.55 cubercubercc
22.  1:59.07 thomas.sch
23.  2:31.44 MatsBergsten
24.  3:07.41 Krökeldil
25.  DNF abunickabhi


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:52.07 tJardigradHe
2.  3:57.89 JChambers13
3.  4:09.71 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  4:24.22 ichcubegerne
5.  4:27.51 Zeke Mackay
6.  4:45.81 the super cuber
7.  5:01.60 João Vinicius
8.  5:08.28 quing
9.  5:14.70 YouCubing
10.  5:39.92 sigalig
11.  5:48.85 Raymos Castillo
12.  5:54.29 drpfisherman
13.  7:16.98 abunickabhi
14.  14:52.77 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  8.18 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.00 BMcCl1
3.  11.71 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.63 vishwasankarcubing
5.  13.08 João Vinicius
6.  14.19 ichcubegerne
7.  15.55 2019ECKE02
8.  17.43 cuberkid10
9.  17.60 VIBE_ZT
10.  17.65 YouCubing
11.  19.11 drpfisherman
12.  19.39 jaysammey777
13.  21.69 xyzzy
14.  24.88 Sub1Hour
15.  39.49 thomas.sch
16.  41.91 MarsMarshall
17.  43.90 OR cuber
18.  47.04 Rubika-37-021204
19.  49.23 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  18.04 Harsha Paladugu
2.  23.77 DGCubes
3.  35.55 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.61 jaysammey777
5.  41.07 VIBE_ZT
6.  44.07 drpfisherman
7.  45.54 YouCubing
8.  50.82 PingPongCuber
9.  52.28 Mike Hughey
10.  53.76 Raymos Castillo
11.  59.19 quing
12.  1:08.70 freshcuber.de
13.  1:08.78 thomas.sch
14.  1:24.29 Jacck
15.  1:30.26 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  11.02 YouCubing
2.  11.17 quing
3.  17.97 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  18.98 Christopher Fandrich
5.  22.85 drpfisherman
6.  24.84 ichcubegerne
7.  25.65 jaysammey777
8.  31.42 MatsBergsten
9.  32.69 thomas.sch
10.  3:36.82 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  44.34 jaysammey777
2.  55.56 quing
3.  69.21 myoder

*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  15.91 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.15 ichcubegerne
3.  41.75 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  49.70 quing
5.  56.55 jaysammey777
6.  56.81 cuberkid10
7.  56.87 Raymos Castillo
8.  57.81 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  1:11.35 drpfisherman
10.  1:22.07 abunickabhi
11.  1:28.36 cubercubercc
12.  1:50.81 myoder
13.  2:15.50 thomas.sch
14.  2:19.95 Krökeldil
15.  2:21.00 the super cuber
16.  DNF PCCuber


*Curvy Copter*(8)
1.  3:03.91 Gnome
2.  3:15.37 DGCubes
3.  3:20.69 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  3:26.14 VIBE_ZT
5.  3:39.97 drpfisherman
6.  3:53.79 jaysammey777
7.  6:05.22 thomas.sch
8.  DNF Lewis


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(18)
1.  25.62 cuberkid10
2.  26.06 Charles Jerome
3.  26.72 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  32.73 vishwasankarcubing
5.  34.30 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  48.74 Kit Clement
7.  50.64 Peter Preston
8.  57.78 drpfisherman
9.  1:12.20 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  1:28.62 jaysammey777
11.  1:29.02 VIBE_ZT
12.  1:35.18 kits_
13.  2:10.53 ichcubegerne
14.  3:01.23 One Wheel
15.  4:32.53 thomas.sch
16.  5:35.26 YouCubing
17.  7:57.52 Krökeldil
18.  17:19.09 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(187)
1.  1099 jaysammey777
2.  1026 ichcubegerne
3.  1008 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1007 cuberkid10
5.  989 the super cuber
6.  907 Dream Cubing
7.  883 sigalig
8.  876 Luke Garrett
9.  867 Torch
10.  863 Christopher Fandrich
11.  849 quing
12.  831 tJardigradHe
13.  822 BradenTheMagician
14.  795 sean_cut4
15.  785 OriginalUsername
16.  781 João Vinicius
16.  781 Khairur Rachim
18.  742 Charles Jerome
19.  726 JChambers13
20.  719 Oxzowachi
21.  701 DGCubes
22.  697 drpfisherman
23.  670 agradess2
23.  670 abunickabhi
25.  646 BrianJ
26.  628 2019ECKE02
27.  625 VIBE_ZT
28.  624 thecubingwizard
29.  618 TheDubDubJr
30.  614 nevinscph
31.  606 Raymos Castillo
32.  597 KrokosB
33.  580 MichaelNielsen
34.  578 Sub1Hour
35.  566 MCuber
36.  533 Harsha Paladugu
37.  532 Zeke Mackay
38.  505 wearephamily1719
39.  503 fun at the joy
40.  493 Boris McCoy
41.  490 Brendyn Dunagan
42.  480 ARandomCuber
43.  478 Liam Wadek
44.  468 mrsniffles01
45.  467 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  458 Peter Preston
47.  450 Legomanz
48.  449 KatieDavies
49.  447 midnightcuberx
50.  446 Marcus Siu
51.  425 Ty Y.
52.  422 xyzzy
53.  407 BMcCl1
54.  405 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  399 David ep
56.  389 TipsterTrickster 
57.  381 vishwasankarcubing
58.  371 FaLoL
59.  364 mihnea3000
60.  360 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
61.  353 SpiFunTastic
62.  352 d2polld
63.  348 theit07
64.  340 Nuuk cuber
65.  338 Rubadcar
66.  325 2017LAMB06
66.  325 Antto Pitkänen
68.  318 DNF_Cuber
69.  316 NintendoCuber
70.  314 Keroma12
71.  297 LittleLumos
72.  293 Triangles_are_cubers
73.  292 Li Xiang
74.  281 Lewis
75.  280 ExultantCarn
75.  280 Bilbo7
77.  279 nico_german_cuber
78.  272 Jacck
79.  271 miguelrogenmoser
80.  260 trangium
81.  247 Josh Costello
82.  232 20luky3
83.  228 porkyp10
84.  226 thomas.sch
85.  223 MatsBergsten
86.  216 abhijat
86.  216 PCCuber
88.  211 thatkid
88.  211 melexi
88.  211 ArthropodJim
91.  210 Micah Morrison
92.  203 turtwig
93.  202 OR cuber
94.  200 seungju choi
95.  198 Keenan Johnson
96.  196 myoder
97.  187 Ali161102
98.  186 Fred Lang
99.  184 Rubika-37-021204
99.  184 Skewb_Cube
101.  183 Jrg
102.  181 One Wheel
103.  180 Fisko
103.  180 ican97
105.  176 Aleki
106.  175 MarsMarshall
107.  174 revaldoah
108.  173 Mike Hughey
109.  168 SirVivor
110.  162 breadears
110.  162 PingPongCuber
112.  161 FishyIshy
113.  160 wuque man 
114.  158 Adam Chodyniecki
114.  158 teehee_elan
114.  158 freshcuber.de
114.  158 brad711
118.  155 50ph14
118.  155 Cuber Mao
120.  153 InfiniteCuber25
121.  145 xtreme cuber2007
121.  145 CaptainCuber
123.  143 SpeedyOctahedron
123.  143 John Benwell
125.  141 MarkA64
126.  140 RyanSoh
127.  131 jihu1011
128.  130 sporteisvogel
129.  129 feli.cubes
130.  125 lumes2121
131.  123 openseas
131.  123 SUCubing
133.  121 qaz
134.  119 oliverpallo
135.  116 asacuber
136.  115 scrubizilla
137.  113 carcass
137.  113 Petri Krzywacki
139.  111 NaterTater23
139.  111 Ontricus
141.  110 anna4f
142.  99 Alexander
143.  94 Natemophi
144.  93 Jonascube
145.  92 Poketube6681
146.  91 Rouxster
147.  86 pallycube
148.  85 RedstoneTim
149.  84 Findnf
150.  83 filmip
151.  74 UnknownCanvas
152.  70 Ninja208
153.  69 鄧南英
154.  68 Mr Cuber
155.  67 virginia
156.  66 rubik2005
157.  63 Tucker Chamberlain
157.  63 Travelingyoyokid
159.  62 cubercubercc
160.  57 BerSerKer
161.  54 ClockBlockCuber
162.  52 DiamondGolem12
163.  51 Lazy Einstein
163.  51 White KB
165.  49 Krökeldil
166.  48 Takafumi Sakakibara
166.  48 calotret
168.  45 elliottk_
169.  41 colegemuth
170.  39 Mr. McCubing
171.  37 Gnome
172.  34 Kit Clement
173.  25 Kurukuru
174.  24 Shady Hero
175.  22 [email protected]
176.  19 Kai_Valdez
177.  18 superkitkat106
178.  16 Cubing Forever
179.  14 GT8590
180.  11 OriEy
180.  11 kits_
182.  10 hyperbannanas
182.  10 Brendan Bakker
184.  8 JailtonMendes
185.  7 Sandaru Dunutilake
186.  5 Delta Phi
187.  4 BZ8 Cubing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2021)

187 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 158!

That means our winner this week is *Travelingyoyokid!* Congratulations!!


----------

